# طريقة توزيع الاحمال ( بألامثلة المبسطة )



## shaima75 (26 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
نظرا لكون حساب توزيع الاحمال على السقوف هو الخطوة الاولى في التصميم ..ارفقت لكم ملف نوتة حسابية لبعض الامثلة على توزيع الاحمال .. ارجو الفائدة للجميع 


تحياتي 
ملك الخرســــــــــــانة

------------
اضافة بواسطة الأستاذ رزق حجاوي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=1632844&postcount=50


> السلام عليكم
> اليكم الكتاب كاملا وهو من افضل الكتب التي تشرح تصميم العناصر الانشائية المعدنية والخرسانية وغيرها من المواد
> *Design of Structural Elements*
> 
> ...


----------



## hosniecg (26 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..... ممكن باقي الكتاب .... أكون شاكر جدا لأنه مبسط جدا


----------



## e_y.a.s (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## hosniecg (26 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..... ممكن باقي النوته الحسابية*​


----------



## mohamed mossad (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ANOOCH (27 يناير 2010)

جميلة جداً ومفيدة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engmohamad (27 يناير 2010)

كتاب جميل جدا


----------



## ديار26 (27 يناير 2010)

hosniecg قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ..... ممكن باقي الكتاب .... أكون شاكر جدا لأنه مبسط جدا


 
:77: 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بيك


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا الملف حلو ومفيد


----------



## SMAILIFE (28 يناير 2010)

thnkssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## abuammar17 (28 يناير 2010)

:75: احسنت

:56: ياليت تكمل لباقي العناصر الانشائية


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر على هذا الكتاب وننتظر كل جديد


----------



## عصام صايغ (30 يناير 2010)

كتاب اكثر من رائع شكرا كثيرا


----------



## jirar (30 يناير 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر نكم


----------



## م.عادل ابو البراء (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 فبراير 2010)

لك مني جزيل الشكر على الكتاب الرائع.


----------



## eng_maged (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه وبركاته
الاخ الكريم جزااك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب القيم
نرجو منك ان تتقدم بباقى الكتاب
ونرجو منك ان تنزل لى كتاب تعليم الsap2000 v14


----------



## star gd (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## salim salim (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abo Fares (2 فبراير 2010)

أعجبني الملف.. جاري الاطلاع  

مشكور خيو..


----------



## al araby 82 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميلة المبسطة


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (5 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much 
and more if it possible


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (5 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abukhil2003 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج أحي العزيز


----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا والف شكر

معلومات جدا ميسره

ياليت ذا عندك معلومات اكثر تنزلها عالمنتدى 

تحياتي


----------



## الامير الجارح (15 مارس 2010)

الف الف شكر لك اختي
على هذا الملف المهم جدا جدا

وجزاك الله الف خييييييير


----------



## wahid69 (15 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## sico (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## descovery_2000 (16 مارس 2010)

تسلم الايادي
بارك الله بك


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## ASHRAF_ENG (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا عزيزي ملف رائع جدا
صراحة اعجبني


----------



## جلال الله (24 أبريل 2010)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karimco (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كتاب جميل


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (29 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hemaxplode (29 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا هندسة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكورة اختنا الكريمة


----------



## sam210 (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور ملك الخرصانة


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (30 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## الغندوور (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد دهشورى (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزااك الله خير


----------



## ST.ENG (4 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## amer07 (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لم اجد الكتاب


----------



## ben fouad (4 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررااااا جزيلاً .. ملف مفيد جداً .. وياريت باقي الكتاب أو حتى اسم المؤلف .. تحياتي


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا اكتير
حلو اكتير


----------



## احمدالهلالي (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علاء الخزاعي (4 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موضوع مهم وقد استفدت منه
حيث كما هو معروف ان اولى خطوات التصميم تبدأ بتحليل الاحمال وتوزيعها على العناصر الانشائية
ارجو ارفاق مزيد من النوتات حول تحليل الاحمال لكافة العناصر الانشائية مثل الاعمدة والجسور وتوضيح توزيع عزم اللي torsion عليها
وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الامثله المبسطه ويارب يوفقك دنيا واخرة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 مايو 2010)

*Design of Structural Elements*

السلام عليكم
اليكم الكتاب كاملا وهو من افضل الكتب التي تشرح تصميم العناصر الانشائية المعدنية والخرسانية وغيرها من المواد
*Design of Structural Elements*







http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/nt2bq8f27
OR
http://uploading.com/files/37a9f6eb/DesignofStructuralElements.rar/
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F47C8XDS


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخ رزق واجرك على رب العباد


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (6 مايو 2010)

من فضلك ترفق كامل الكتاب ونكون شاكرن لك جدا


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 مايو 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## انور السادات (6 مايو 2010)

لا الكتاب اوعى بس ياريت لو عندك حا جات زى كده تنزلها الف شكر


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
اليكم الكتاب كاملا وهو من افضل الكتب التي تشرح تصميم العناصر الانشائية المعدنية والخرسانية وغيرها من المواد
Design of Structural Elements






http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/nt2bq8f27
OR
http://uploading.com/files/37a9f6eb/...lElements.rar/
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F47C8XDS*​


----------



## amefight (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## راسم النعيمي (20 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ياليت الكتاب كله مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## راسم النعيمي (21 أغسطس 2010)

لقد وجدت الكتاب كما تمنيت وقد رفعته سابقا ولم انتبه اليه عذرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## youssefayay (21 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ابو تامر عساف (21 أغسطس 2010)

ملف رائع شكرا


----------



## hassanaki (21 أغسطس 2010)

عاجزين عن الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hassanaki (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا .....


----------



## حاتم المختار (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## حاتم المختار (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Jamal (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## jupa_pal (3 يناير 2011)

ملف حلو ومرتب 
يسلمو دياتك


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (3 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررين


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (3 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## القمر الهندسي (3 يناير 2011)

ملف جميل


----------



## akram74 (4 يناير 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## scan man (4 يناير 2011)

هذا الموضوع الصاحي ولا بلاش


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررين


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم
اليكم الكتاب كاملا وهو من افضل الكتب التي تشرح تصميم العناصر الانشائية المعدنية والخرسانية وغيرها من المواد
Design of Structural Elements







http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/nt2bq8f27
OR
http://uploading.com/files/37a9f6eb/...lElements.rar/
OR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F47C8XDS*​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررين


----------



## أول المطر (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## عيد حماد (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (5 أغسطس 2011)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> اليكم الكتاب كاملا وهو من افضل الكتب التي تشرح تصميم العناصر الانشائية المعدنية والخرسانية وغيرها من المواد
> design of structural elements
> 
> ...




وانت افضل من يرفع الجديد المفيد علي المنتدي 
مشكور جدا جدا المهندس رزق حجاوي 
غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وماتأخر


----------



## ramysilver2004 (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على كل ما تقدموه


----------



## karimco (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووورجدا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 أغسطس 2011)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (5 أغسطس 2011)

جلال الله قال:


> thxxxxxxxxxxxxx





> وكم لله من لطف خفي يدق خفاه عن فهم الذكي
> وكم يسر أتى من بعد عسر ففرج كربة القلب الشجي
> وكم أمر تـُساء به صباحا وتأتيك المسرة بالعشي
> إذا ضاقت بك الأحوال يوما فـثـق بالواحد الفرد العلي
> ...


يا اخى اتقى الله فى دينك انك تنشر الشرك بين المسلمين
هل هناك مسلم موحد بالله يتوسل بمخلوقين حتى ولو كان المتوسل به هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟؟؟؟
يا مسلم يا عبد الله استغفر ربك الواحد الأحد عن هذا الشرك الذى تقع فيه وتحاول ان توقع فيه بقية المسلمين البسطاء
واضح انك متأثر بعقائد صوفية باطلة
اتقى الله ثم اتقى الله ثم اتقى الله ولا تنشر هذا الكلام هنا


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله يتقبل صيامكم ان شاءالله


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن على الميديا فاير ؟ لم يشتغل معي المرفق ..


----------



## زينوسوفت (5 أغسطس 2011)

لقد اشتغل معي المرفق ...
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مدنى بالسعوديه (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الملف . لكن يا ريت لو فى طرق ابسط من كده . يعنى مثلا نقدر نوصلها للاخوة المقاولين بسرعه . لان احنا مثلا لو اتكلمنا بالطريقه دى محدش هيفهم كلامنا . وتكون بتجيب نتايج تقريبيه


----------



## elfares (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله لك


----------



## elfares (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله لك


----------



## القمر الهندسي (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف رائع جدا


----------



## WADHAH (1 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يا هندسة


----------



## aymanallam (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## kazali016 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## tbuly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سبع الليل (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم .

رابط سريع 

http://ifile.it/0syvgn/ebooksclub.org__Design_of_Structural_Elements.l_zox11kk1x36x15.pdf


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## العروة الوثقى1 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks ..............the book is useful and wonderful​


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا* ​


----------



## engmohamad (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zxzx_0007 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع مفيد جدا وشكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## aymanallam (10 نوفمبر 2011)

shaima75 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نظرا لكون حساب توزيع الاحمال على السقوف هو الخطوة الاولى في التصميم ..ارفقت لكم ملف نوتة حسابية لبعض الامثلة على توزيع الاحمال .. ارجو الفائدة للجميع
> 
> 
> ...


 

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## safaa mohammad (6 ديسمبر 2011)

jazakom al-lah 5aeran


----------



## ام اسامة (6 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجيار 2020 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## منصوراوي (22 سبتمبر 2012)

رااائع جزاكم الهل كل خير ع المجهود


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## انس عبدالله (5 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## فيصل الغرفي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ممتاز جدا ونفع الله بالجميع\


----------



## eng.amr10 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## aymnengineer (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الروابط غير شغالة ان امكن رفعه على الميديا فير او الفور شيرد وشكرا


----------



## engmze (15 نوفمبر 2013)

الروابط مش شغاله ياريت تجددهم


----------



## magicengineering (16 نوفمبر 2013)

[h=1]http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...+of+Structural+Elements+(W.M.C.+McKenzie).pdf[/h]


----------



## حسن احمد (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وتم التحميل


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aymnengineer (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل ونرجو نشر الموضوع مرة ثانية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 نوفمبر 2013)

aymnengineer قال:


> شكرا جزيلا تم التحميل ونرجو نشر الموضوع مرة ثانية


السلام عليكم
http://uploaded.net/file/x4h1x2l2


----------



## metkal (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## sabahs (26 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## نودى رجب محمد (15 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم​


----------



## رشيد تميم (15 أبريل 2014)

الغفران لجميع المسلمين باذنه تعالى


----------

